# BIG LUCIANO



## Fedifrago (6 Settembre 2007)

Stamattina presto è morto Luciano Pavarotti, nella sua casa di Modena, ucciso da un cancro al pancreas che si è trascinato per diversi anni.

Personaggio controverso per certi aspetti, ma sicuramente ha il merito di tante iniziative che han contribuito a far conoscere la musica lirica, e non solo, nel mondo.

Stamani vedevo alcune interviste in tv, in un paio c'era anche il padre, Fernando, morto già da alcuni anni.
Ho di lui un ricordo personale, di quando da ragazzo cantavamo nello stesso coro. Aveva una voce anche migliore del figlio, più cristallina e potente, ma non percorse mai il professionismo per una sua grande timidezza che lo faceva emozionare troppo quando doveva esibirsi come solista in pubblico.
Ricordo un concerto al Duomo di Modena di alcuni anni fa di lui insieme al figlio: grandiosi!

Grazie Luciano, grazie Fernando....


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2007)

anche io stavo postando la notizia.
Addio con quest'aria che lo rese e lo renderà indimenticabile. 
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=dHv_lZK0y2A


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Settembre 2007)

Stamani ascoltavo alla radio il suo "nessun dorma" dalla turandot....e mi venivano i brividi!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





[YT] 
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=RdTBml4oOZ8
[/YT]


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

oddio.


----------



## Bruja (6 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> anche io stavo postando la notizia.
> Addio con quest'aria che lo rese e lo renderà indimenticabile.
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=dHv_lZK0y2A


 
Mi hai preceduto con questa stupenda performance..... allora farò ammenda diversamente

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ONUCPKdGcrk&mode=related&search=

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=T0_UG2UnM7o

Resterà comunque un messaggero della grande lirica.
Bruja


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi hai preceduto con questa stupenda performance..... allora farò ammenda diversamente
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ONUCPKdGcrk&mode=related&search=
> 
> ...


stavo pensando che Pavarotti fu scoperto da Joan Sutherland che a sua volta fu scoperta da Maria Callas. Adesso me li immagino tutti e due cantare finalmente insieme.....


----------



## Bruja (6 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> stavo pensando che Pavarotti fu scoperto da Joan Sutherland che a sua volta fu scoperta da Maria Callas. Adesso me li immagino tutti e due cantare finalmente insieme.....


E noi non possiamo sentirli........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E noi non possiamo sentirli........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma alla fantasia non c'è limite però.....
"Parigi o cara" è la prima cosa che mi verrebbe in mente di sentire...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> stavo pensando che Pavarotti fu scoperto da Joan Sutherland che a sua volta fu scoperta da Maria Callas. Adesso me li immagino tutti e due cantare finalmente insieme.....


 

Non lo sapevo melomane, grazie.
...speriamo di avere c. e di poterli sentire anche noi un giorno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Grazie a tutti e Tre.


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo melomane, grazie.
> ...speriamo di avere c. e di poterli sentire anche noi un giorno...
> 
> 
> ...


che fosse stato scoperto da Joan Sutherland?
hanno fatto cose meravigliose insieme : Sonnambula, Turandot, Rigoletto sono le prime che mi vengono in mente. 
Io ho un Trovatore con Marylin Horne e Ghiaurov.
credo che per il soprano sia un giorno tristissimo.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-yKi_9R8L6w


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> che fosse stato scoperto da Joan Sutherland?
> hanno fatto cose meravigliose insieme : Sonnambula, Turandot, Rigoletto sono le prime che mi vengono in mente.
> Io ho un Trovatore con Marylin Horne e Ghiaurov.
> credo che per il soprano sia un giorno tristissimo.
> ...


 
non lo sapevo, non mai letto nulla della sua biografia... qualche accenno all'infanzia ma nulla di piu'.


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non lo sapevo, non mai letto nulla della sua biografia... qualche accenno all'infanzia ma nulla di piu'.


beh, magari è l'occasione giusta


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2007)

a chi interessa c'è su radiotre serata di commemorazione
http://www.radio.rai.it/radio3/ascolta.cfm#http://www.radio.rai.it/radio3/ascolta.cfm


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (6 Settembre 2007)

E' morto un Grande. 



Ma la sua voce stupenda ci resterà......per fortuna.


Grazie Luciano


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> E' morto un Grande.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questa firma mi piace.


vado da Pavarotti.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (6 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> questa firma mi piace.
> 
> 
> vado da Pavarotti.



Lo sto guardando su rai 1, Lui, Carreras e Domingo.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

...il sole è sorto anche oggi...ma desidero ricordare una frase di Svevo, nella coscienza di Zeno che dice:

"Alla sua tomba, come a tutte quelle su cui piansi , il mio dolore  fu dedicato anche a quella  parte di me stesso che vi era sepolta"


----------



## Bruja (7 Settembre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ...il sole è sorto anche oggi...ma desidero ricordare una frase di Svevo, nella coscienza di Zeno che dice:
> 
> "Alla sua tomba, come a tutte quelle su cui piansi , il mio dolore fu dedicato anche a quella parte di me stesso che vi era sepolta"


 

In qualche modo è vero, quando muore una persona nota che ci ha ccompagnato durante gli anni della nostra vita, una piccola parte di noi pare la segua......
Bruja


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

certo che in italia siamo dei peracottari.... spero che sia una notizia falsa anche se la fonte è il Corriere della Sera.
Domani in chiesa canterà Andrea Bocelli....come ne fosse l'erede.....


----------



## Bruja (7 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> certo che in italia siamo dei peracottari.... spero che sia una notizia falsa anche se la fonte è il Corriere della Sera.
> Domani in chiesa canterà Andrea Bocelli....come ne fosse l'erede.....


Mi sembra giusto..... come tutte le cose "all'italiana" !!!  
Tanto valeva chiamare uno dei colleghi: Domingo o Carreras o..... uno qualunque della "Corale Rossini" di Modena ....
Bruja


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sembra giusto..... come tutte le cose "all'italiana" !!!
> Tanto valeva chiamare uno dei colleghi: Domingo o Carreras o..... uno qualunque della "Corale Rossini" di Modena ....
> Bruja


Tanto valeva un corno...sarebe stato più rispettoso.....meno male che non canta la Ricciarelli..........
OT: oggi l'ho sentita in una manifetazione letteraria, mi veniva dapiagere non per la commozione, ma a pensare alla sofferenza dei poveri astanti che dovevano anche applaudire. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e per tua informazione ha steccato!!!


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

E bisogna anche sciropparsi cose di questo genere!!

_di Paolo Isotta sul Corriere_
*Vorremmo ricordare il tenore emiliano com'era ai suoi esordi*, rimuovendo i detriti limacciosi accumulatisi con gli anni. Da tenore «di grazia », emulo di Tito Schipa, il quale è ovviamente irraggiungibile, cantava nel «mezzo carattere» dell'Elisir d'amore e della Sonnambula. Possedeva un timbro delizioso ch'era immagine di giovinezza, fiati lunghi e sani e quella splendida chiarezza di dizione che non l'ha abbandonato mai. 
Sotto quest'ultimo profilo, anche nei periodi meno felici, Pavarotti restava esempio d'una vecchia scuola italiana gloriosa: quando cantava si capiva ogni parola. Contemporaneamente praticò con lo stesso successo il repertorio «lirico»: a esempio, il duca di Mantova del Rigoletto. Lo si volle accostare a Beniamino Gigli e, ripeto, per bellezza di timbro e chiara dizione ne era un erede. Ho un prezioso ricordo d'un testimone oculare quanto autorevole. Interpretava questo ruolo al Massimo di Palermo sotto la bacchetta del grande e burbero Antonino Votto. Rientrando il Maestro in camerino dopo la recita, borbottava: «Nunn' è ccosa!».
Perché un direttore di tal calibro era scontento d'un delizioso tenore? Pavarotti possedeva in radice difetti da definirsi in radice che i pregi della giovinezza dissimulavano ma non potevano cancellare. Egli era *un analfabeta musicale*, nel senso che non aveva mai appreso a leggere la notazione musicale: le opere doveva impararle a fatica nota per nota con un tapeur paziente. Questo è ancora il meno. Egli era *a-ritmico* per natura, non era possibile inculcargli se non in modo vago la nozione della durata delle note e dei rapporti di durata. 

*L'Opera lirica non è il canto del muezzin*, è prodotto di accompagnamento orchestrale e richiede voci che s'accordino fra loro. S'immagini Pavarotti nel Sestetto della Lucia di Lammermoor... 
Per avere quest'eccezionale cantante si doveva passar sopra a molte, a troppe cose, e così si ricorreva a direttori d'orchestra abili nel «riacchiappare » il tutto quanto pronti a chiudere tutti e due gli occhi sul rispetto della partitura musicale. Questo difetto è con gli anni aumentato, giacché Pavarotti, il suo vero torto, non aveva e non voleva avere coscienza dei propri limiti. 
Col crescergli un* ego caricaturalmente ipertrofico* diventava sempre più insofferente delle critiche, anche solo degli avvertimenti affettuosi, come affrontava zone del repertorio che gli erano precluse dalla natura e dall'arte. 
Da qui alle adunate oceaniche nei continenti, cantando egli con amplificazione, alle manifestazioni miste con artisti leggeri, magari più musicali di lui, alle canzoni napoletane detestabilmente eseguite, al suo abbigliamento carnevalesco, ai prodigi di cattivo gusto, è stato tutto un descensus Averni: ogni passo ti tira il successivo. E pensare che aveva cantato col maestro Karajan.

MA CHE SCHIFO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (7 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> Tanto valeva un corno...sarebe stato più rispettoso.....meno male che non canta la Ricciarelli..........
> OT: oggi l'ho sentita in una manifetazione letteraria, mi veniva dapiagere non per la commozione, ma a pensare alla sofferenza dei poveri astanti che dovevano anche applaudire.
> 
> 
> ...


Mi pare che non ci sia niente di nuovo, rassegnati ...è la solita manfrina delle cariatidi sfiatate che non vogliono mollare.  
Pare che con Bocelli ci sarà la Kabaivanska, speriamo bene.
Bruja


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pare che non ci sia niente di nuovo, rassegnati ...è la solita manfrina delle cariatidi sfiatate che non vogliono mollare.
> Pare che con Bocelli ci sarà la Kabaivanska, speriamo bene.
> Bruja


ho letto qualche minuto fa anche io qesta notizia....non so come canti desso...non mi è mai particolarmente piaciuta. avrà una settantina d'anni adesso?


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> certo che in italia siamo dei peracottari.... spero che sia una notizia falsa anche se la fonte è il Corriere della Sera.
> Domani in chiesa canterà Andrea Bocelli....come ne fosse l'erede.....


ma era lui che ci aveva voluto cantare insieme,  non dimenticatelo....


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ma era lui che ci aveva voluto cantare insieme, non dimenticatelo....


insieme anche a jovanotti però (che per carità mi piace molto, basta vedere la mia firma), che c'entra?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pare che non ci sia niente di nuovo, rassegnati ...è la solita manfrina delle cariatidi sfiatate che non vogliono mollare.
> Pare che con Bocelli ci sarà la Kabaivanska, speriamo bene.
> Bruja





avrà un diaframma da tiro al piattello.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> insieme anche a jovanotti però (che per carità mi piace molto, basta vedere la mia firma), che c'entra?


 alè..carico da milleeee.

cosi giocano a pinghe ponghe.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> E bisogna anche sciropparsi cose di questo genere!!
> 
> _di Paolo Isotta sul Corriere_
> *Vorremmo ricordare il tenore emiliano com'era ai suoi esordi*, rimuovendo i detriti limacciosi accumulatisi con gli anni. Da tenore «di grazia », emulo di Tito Schipa, il quale è ovviamente irraggiungibile, cantava nel «mezzo carattere» dell'Elisir d'amore e della Sonnambula. Possedeva un timbro delizioso ch'era immagine di giovinezza, fiati lunghi e sani e quella splendida chiarezza di dizione che non l'ha abbandonato mai.
> ...


evvabbè...mica tutti possono essere Mila, Celletti...


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> evvabbè...mica tutti possono essere Mila, Celletti...


celletti chi? quello str...o che scriveva che la Callas era una cagna?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> celletti chi? quello str...o che scriveva che la Callas era una cagna?


 
ma quando mai?

Avrà scritto che non sempre era intonata. e non è una falsità.


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> [/u]
> 
> 
> avrà un diaframma da tiro al piattello.


speriamo che ce l'abbia ancora sufficientemente allenato tale da coprire la voce del Baccellone....
Se c'è riuscita Maria Callas a coprire quella di Del Monaco, la vecchietta può farcela...tifo per lei...


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma quando mai?
> 
> Avrà scritto che non sempre era intonata. e non è una falsità.


Seeeeeeeee di peggio, di peggio. Anche che non era musicale...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> insieme anche a jovanotti però (che per carità mi piace molto, basta vedere la mia firma), che c'entra?


la notizia da tg è sulla morte dell'artista...
il funerale è dell'uomo...
avesse amato cantare con il postino, il postino sarebbe andato bene comunque...


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> la notizia da tg è sulla morte dell'artista...
> il funerale è dell'uomo...
> avesse amato cantare con il postino, il postino sarebbe andato bene comunque...


peccato che in un personaggio così le due cose si fondono. e, testuali parole "voglio esesere ricordato come un cantante"...


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

*x micio*



@lex ha detto:


> Seeeeeeeee di peggio, di peggio. Anche che non era musicale...


e comunque per essere onesti e completi Celletti rivalutò M.C. nel suo dizonario de "le grandi voci".
Anni prima la criticò anche molto selvaggiamente, cagna l'ho messo io per esprimere la negatività del giudizio.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e comunque per essere onesti e completi Celletti rivalutò M.C. nel suo dizonario de "le grandi voci".
> Anni prima la criticò anche molto selvaggiamente, cagna l'ho messo io per esprimere la negatività del giudizio.


avrà criticato severamenre le varie zone d'ombra in quella tessitura che non finiva mai...aveva una estensione eccezionale una agilità da paura, e questo andava probabilmente a discapito di alcune zone ...


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> certo che in italia siamo dei peracottari.... spero che sia una notizia falsa anche se la fonte è il Corriere della Sera.
> Domani in chiesa canterà Andrea Bocelli....come ne fosse l'erede.....


Confermo... lo show deve andare avanti!!


----------



## Bruja (8 Settembre 2007)

*Ho seguito la funzione....*

Insomma, Raina ha sempre una tecnica che la supporta; Bocelli ha cantato un Ave Verum che non l'ha certo impegnato più di tanto e se l'è cavata decentemente.
Ho apprezzato la Freni che ha detto che con la commozione che aveva non poteva certo cantare (era la prima scelta poi hanno ripiegato sulla Kabaivanska). Quella la voce ce l'ha ancora e piaccia o meno come soprano, si è ritirata "in voce"!!!
Quanto a Celletti, avrà anche detto alcune critiche alla Callas, specie quando verso la fine degli anni '50 aveva qualche problema e le vicende seguenti non l'hanno certo aiutata a rimediare... ma non ha mai negato l'assoluta priorità della sua personalità artistica e canora. Celletti può non piacere, di solito non regalava niente a nessuno, ma ci sono stati cantati poco osannati che hanno avuto il suo totale riconoscimento per il rigore, la tecnica e la capacità di rendere la voce bellissima anche se il timbro non era perfetto. 
Ad esempio ha sempre detto che la Ricciareli cantava fuori repertorio e fuori dalle sue possibilità, che Domingo benchè sia molto musicale è spesso brado nell'affrontare le tessiture e che Carreras a fronte di un timbro bello, non ha certo perso troppo tempo a mantenerlo grazie alla tecnica che aveva un po' da brigolage
Per la Freni ha avuto sempre parole di elogio, come per Bergonzi, poi chiaramente nella lirica come in ogni altra passione esistono le fazioni, le preferenze, le simpatie........ e le nostalgie_. O non sono riuscita da almeno 15 anni a sentire una Forza, un Trovatore, una Norma o un Ballo, tanto per citarne alcune, in cui TUTTI gli interpreti siano all'altezza. Oggi si tende ad avere una star, massimo due e il resto come capita. _
_Si dice che le voci ci siano ancora....... facessero il favore di farle cantare allora, per ora cantano spesso quelli che starebbero bene nel coro. E' inaccettabile andare a sentire un'opera per un tenore o per un soprano........... o almeno non per quelli di oggi._
_Bruja _


----------



## @lex (8 Settembre 2007)

certo che l'ignoranza dilaga....
un giornalista del TG2 ha appena detto che all'uscita della bara dal duomo si sentiva la sua voce nel suo cavallo di battaglia "vincerò" anzichè "Nessun dorma". A me si ritorcono le budella...neanche un pò di serietà e di profesionalità indipendentemente dall'evento che è accaduto....


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Settembre 2007)

Non ho seguito la funzione.

da lontano ho ascoltato gli echi di una voce non impostata e mi sono chiesta chi cavolo fosse...bah...

X Rita: non ci si deve stupire purtroppo.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

*....Non per polemizzare...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of2lvxF30CUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ssfCJFbYQI



Sicuramente Luciano lo avrà gradito, a me non è piaciuto per nulla.



Questo mottetto è stato pensato cosi da Mozart:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX6z79mz4BY&mode=related&search=






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TfAyX8l5-g&mode=related&search=


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

.......


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

grazie ale, corretto.

elimina il tuo ora.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

*A Luciano*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAnQQ4_Jpd8



ecco, io gli avrei dedicato questa.


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*Micio....*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAnQQ4_Jpd8
> 
> 
> 
> ecco, io gli avrei dedicato questa.


Io preferisco questa versione....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8CHfGr3W5s

Quanto all'Ave Verum... il problema non è l'Ave Verum !!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io preferisco questa versione....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8CHfGr3W5s
> ...


 
Assolutamente anche io.
è un mezzo soprano vero?

ha un tibro di velluto viola. meraviglioso!


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*Sì*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Assolutamente anche io.
> è un mezzo soprano vero?
> 
> ha un tibro di velluto viola. meraviglioso!


Anne Sophie Von Otter è un mezzo di buona scuola.... e di ottimo timbro.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anne Sophie Von Otter è un mezzo di buona scuola.... e di ottimo timbro.
> Bruja


 





  e si sente.


----------



## Old candyman (12 Settembre 2007)

*Desiderata*

Credo sia bene ricordarlo solo come un cantante che ha dato lustro al Paese (che non è certo poco, sia chiaro). Ha fatto bene ad esprimere questo desiderio perché a mio avviso, al di fuori del virtuosismo canoro, dell'interpretazione artistica e delle lodevoli iniziative divulgative e di beneficenza avute, non ci sono altri carati da conteggiare. E io non posso dimenticare tutti i soldi che ha sottratto al Paese e a noi tutti.



@lex ha detto:


> peccato che in un personaggio così le due cose si fondono. e, testuali parole "voglio esesere ricordato come un cantante"...


----------



## Bruja (12 Settembre 2007)

*........e ti pareva !!*

Ecco che arrivano le notizie sottobanco..... alla prima moglie neppure una menzione ( alla fine lui ha divorziato e legalmente poteva farlo, ma più di 30 anni di unione dovrebbero contare qualcosa), alle figlie, tre di primo letto e l'altra il patrimonio liquido ed in titoli, ed a Nicoletta Mantovani andrebbero le case di Modena, Pesaro, New York e Montecarlo, "robetta" insomma .................più i diritti d'autore, che sono considerati ad oggi ( quindi destinati a crescere)  200 milioni di euro e quelli sono attivi per 20 anni dopo la morte.
La notiziola che è stata subito smentita dalla famiglia (ma non si sa chi personalmente), ma poi confermata con stizza da amici fraterni da sempre vicini a Luciano è che nell'ultimo mese diceva spesso che Nicoletta gli dava il tormento.....chissà perchè!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco che arrivano le notizie sottobanco..... alla prima moglie neppure una menzione ( alla fine lui ha divorziato e legalmente poteva farlo, ma più di 30 anni di unione dovrebbero contare qualcosa), alle figlie, tre di primo letto e l'altra il patrimonio liquido ed in titoli, ed a Nicoletta Mantovani andrebbero le case di Modena, Pesaro, New York e Montecarlo, "robetta" insomma .................più i diritti d'autore, che sono considerati ad oggi ( quindi destinati a crescere) 200 milioni di euro e quelli sono attivi per 20 anni dopo la morte.
> La notiziola che è stata subito smentita dalla famiglia (ma non si sa chi personalmente), ma poi confermata con stizza da amici fraterni da sempre vicini a Luciano è che nell'ultimo mese diceva spesso che Nicoletta gli dava il tormento.....chissà perchè!!!
> Bruja


Al di là delle notiziole appunto sottobanco, vi è un codice civile che non lascia molto spazio alle elucubrazioni!

Solo un quarto del patrimonio è libero, il resto è diviso rigidamente fra moglie e figli.

Quindi non è che vi sia tanto da scialar.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Con la prima moglie l'accordo venne raggiunto in sede di divorzio (che già teneva quindi conto dei 30 anni).


----------



## Bruja (12 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Al di là delle notiziole appunto sottobanco, vi è un codice civile che non lascia molto spazio alle elucubrazioni!
> 
> Solo un quarto del patrimonio è libero, il resto è diviso rigidamente fra moglie e figli.
> 
> ...


Sò cosa dice il codice, ma sai com'è, il testamento l'ha fatto a New York, pare esistano conto neri e nessuno ne sa l'entità, inoltre comunque vada si sta aprendo una successione feroce anche se fingono, smentiscono, si indignano etc....
Quanto alla prima moglie non ho detto che doveva avere dei beni..... magari non guastava se l'avesse menzionata semplicemente come persona che ha condiviso con lui "la gavetta", ma hai ragione tu, la gratitudine non è di questo mondo...
Resta che se è vero quello che dicono gli amici, c'è voluto un bel fegato a "seccare" Luciano nelle condizioni in cui ormai versava l'ultimo mese.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Settembre 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco che arrivano le notizie sottobanco..... alla prima moglie neppure una menzione ( alla fine lui ha divorziato e legalmente poteva farlo, ma più di 30 anni di unione dovrebbero contare qualcosa), alle figlie, tre di primo letto e l'altra il patrimonio liquido ed in titoli, ed a Nicoletta Mantovani andrebbero le case di Modena, Pesaro, New York e Montecarlo, "robetta" insomma .................più i diritti d'autore, che sono considerati ad oggi ( quindi destinati a crescere) 200 milioni di euro e quelli sono attivi per 20 anni dopo la morte.
> La notiziola che è stata subito smentita dalla famiglia (ma non si sa chi personalmente), ma poi confermata con stizza da amici fraterni da sempre vicini a Luciano è che nell'ultimo mese diceva spesso che Nicoletta gli dava il tormento.....chissà perchè!!!
> Bruja


 

va bene, taccio...è meglio...vado in camera mia.

Ossequi a Badessa.


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco che arrivano le notizie sottobanco..... alla prima moglie neppure una menzione ( alla fine lui ha divorziato e legalmente poteva farlo, ma più di 30 anni di unione dovrebbero contare qualcosa), alle figlie, tre di primo letto e l'altra il patrimonio liquido ed in titoli, ed a Nicoletta Mantovani andrebbero le case di Modena, Pesaro, New York e Montecarlo, "robetta" insomma .................più i diritti d'autore, che sono considerati ad oggi ( quindi destinati a crescere) 200 milioni di euro e quelli sono attivi per 20 anni dopo la morte.
> La notiziola che è stata subito smentita dalla famiglia (ma non si sa chi personalmente), ma poi confermata con stizza da amici fraterni da sempre vicini a Luciano è che nell'ultimo mese diceva spesso che Nicoletta gli dava il tormento.....chissà perchè!!!
> Bruja


e qual'e la fonte della notiziola? se mi rispondi Dagospia mi ammazzo....dalle risate...........


----------



## cat (12 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco che arrivano le notizie sottobanco..... alla prima moglie neppure una menzione ( alla fine lui ha divorziato e legalmente poteva farlo, ma più di 30 anni di unione dovrebbero contare qualcosa), alle figlie, tre di primo letto e l'altra il patrimonio liquido ed in titoli, ed a Nicoletta Mantovani andrebbero le case di Modena, Pesaro, New York e Montecarlo, "robetta" insomma .................più i diritti d'autore, che sono considerati ad oggi ( quindi destinati a crescere) 200 milioni di euro e quelli sono attivi per 20 anni dopo la morte.
> La notiziola che è stata subito smentita dalla famiglia (ma non si sa chi personalmente), ma poi confermata con stizza da amici fraterni da sempre vicini a Luciano è che nell'ultimo mese diceva spesso che Nicoletta gli dava il tormento.....chissà perchè!!!
> Bruja


 

mi chiedo come si possa sapere cosa c'è scritto in un testamento quando lo stesso deve ancora essere aperto.


----------



## Bruja (12 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> e qual'e la fonte della notiziola? se mi rispondi Dagospia mi ammazzo....dalle risate...........


 
Ti prego, a parte che la famiglia per evitare battage mediatico ha detto che non ci sono dissensi già prima del funerale (la fonte dei dissensi era la stampa americana che forse qualcosina sapeva !!) Parlavano del Times mi pare e di Newsweek. 
Comunque di queste faccendo ero al corrente da tempo; devi sapere che il mio ex marito frequentava la casa della famiglia Freni (Fregni al secolo), erano amici di famiglia, ed hanno mantenuto tuttora buoni rapporti; nonostante nulla sia trapelato per rispetto a Luciano, di questa Nicoletta che lui ha sposato e del loro menage qualcosina la si sapeva.
Posso solo dirti che lei è sempore stata giudicata di una freddezza glaciale e che la cosa in cui eccelle è fare i conti!  Sul come abbia condotto i giochi ed abbia poi scalzato Adua stendo una velo spesso come una cerata!!  Ma tant'è alla fine è stata bene a lui ed è lui che doveva trattarci.
Non aggiungo altro perchè non mi compete e è corretto pubblicare quelle che sono conversazioni private, ma Dagospia pagherebbe per sapere...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (12 Settembre 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> mi chiedo come si possa sapere cosa c'è scritto in un testamento quando lo stesso deve ancora essere aperto.


 
Qualcuno cura la stesura dei testamenti, e comunque di testamento si può parlare con amici e parenti e, quelli, a loro volta possono dire quello che sanno non essendo tenuti al segreto professionale.
Non riusciamo forse a leggere sui giornali i verbali di istruttoria che sarebbero segreti???Comunque testamento o meno, quel che si intuisce è che ci sarà maretta...!!!
Bruja


----------



## cat (12 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qualcuno cura la stesura dei testamenti, e comunque di testamento si può parlare con amici e parenti e, quelli, a loro volta possono dire quello che sanno non essendo tenuti al segreto professionale.
> Non riusciamo forse a leggere sui giornali i verbali di istruttoria che sarebbero segreti???Comunque testamento o meno, quel che si intuisce è che ci sarà maretta...!!!
> Bruja


 
non vorrei dire ma queste mi sembrano sciocche voi di corridoio tanto per sembrare informati di chissà cosa come è successo altre volte.

io attendo per farmi un'opinione l'apertura del testamento.
Il fatto che l'abbia steso a NY mi suona che ha diversi patrimoni da escludere dalla legittima secondo la legge italiana ( ma che legge si applica? italiana o americana)


----------



## Bruja (12 Settembre 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> non vorrei dire ma queste mi sembrano sciocche voi di corridoio tanto per sembrare informati di chissà cosa come è successo altre volte.
> 
> io attendo per farmi un'opinione l'apertura del testamento.
> Il fatto che l'abbia steso a NY mi suona che ha diversi patrimoni da escludere dalla legittima secondo la legge italiana ( ma che legge si applica? italiana o americana)


Anch'io ho pensato che fosse un testamernto redatto fuori dal nostro codice. Chissà
Sia come sia, voci di corridoio o meno, a noi non arriva in tasca una lira, quindi va bene comunque......... comunque quello che conosco non viene da coirridoi ma da gente che li frequenta  e per quel che mi riguarda se un certo entourage ti definisce in un certo modo forse non sono tutti gli altri ad essere brutti, cattivi e malpensanti. 
Bruja


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti prego, a parte che la famiglia per evitare battage mediatico ha detto che non ci sono dissensi già prima del funerale (la fonte dei dissensi era la stampa americana che forse qualcosina sapeva !!) Parlavano del Times mi pare e di Newsweek.
> Comunque di queste faccendo ero al corrente da tempo; devi sapere che il mio ex marito frequentava la casa della famiglia Freni (Fregni al secolo), erano amici di famiglia, ed hanno mantenuto tuttora buoni rapporti; nonostante nulla sia trapelato per rispetto a Luciano, di questa Nicoletta che lui ha sposato e del loro menage qualcosina la si sapeva.
> Posso solo dirti che lei è sempore stata giudicata di una freddezza glaciale e che la cosa in cui eccelle è fare i conti! Sul come abbia condotto i giochi ed abbia poi scalzato Adua stendo una velo spesso come una cerata!! Ma tant'è alla fine è stata bene a lui ed è lui che doveva trattarci.
> Non aggiungo altro perchè non mi compete e è corretto pubblicare quelle che sono conversazioni private, ma Dagospia pagherebbe per sapere......
> ...




















taccio..........il dubbio è la prima cosa che mi assale quando non so/non conosco quindi.....


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> devi sapere che il mio ex marito frequentava la casa della famiglia Freni (Fregni al secolo)
> Bruja


OT: non sapevo...in effetti Mirella Fregni


----------

